# Baptism pool



## RealCraftsMan

I'm at a loss here guys and need some help. 2,200 gal Baptism pool at a church needs to be heated. They bought a 40 gal at lowes and a recirc pump (way oversized) to have our company hook it up. My boss along with me does not think this will work. No gas only electric, any ideas how to do this? Electric pool heater? do they make those?


----------



## Widdershins

RealCraftsMan said:


> I'm at a loss here guys and need some help. 2,200 gal Baptism pool at a church needs to be heated. They bought a 40 gal at lowes and a recirc pump (way oversized) to have our company hook it up. My boss along with me does not think this will work. No gas only electric, any ideas how to do this? Electric pool heater? do they make those?


Just have Satan dip his tail in it.


----------



## Phat Cat

Apparently it's full immersion rather than sprinkling. Maybe you should remind the congregation that it's not a spa.  

WWJD? He made use of what was already there. My friend's daughters were baptized in a lake and another member was baptized in the ocean (it wasn't summer either).

I was baptized by immersion and the water was very warm - felt odd.


----------



## ToUtahNow

That is going to be one cold baptismal font. The do make electric spa heaters but they take a while (days) to heat up. I think an electric tankless or possibly a propane tankless are your only choices. You might also want to consider solar as a preheat. Most fonts are not left full and they want then ready at a moments notice.

Mark


----------



## Widdershins

ToUtahNow said:


> That is going to be one cold baptismal font. The do make electric spa heaters but they take a while (days) to heat up. I think an electric tankless or possibly a propane tankless are your only choices. You might also want to consider solar as a preheat. Most fonts are not left full and they want then ready at a moments notice.
> 
> Mark


They make inline electric heaters for jetted tubs, but even a battery of them isn't going to make a dent in a 2,000+ gallon pool of quiescent water.


----------



## RealCraftsMan

Phat Cat said:


> Apparently it's full immersion rather than sprinkling. *Maybe you should remind the congregation that it's not a spa*.
> 
> WWJD? He made use of what was already there. My friend's daughters were baptized in a lake and another member was baptized in the ocean (it wasn't summer either).
> 
> I was baptized by immersion and the water was very warm - felt odd.


 
Its for a baby....


If anyone has any ideas pm me.


----------



## RealCraftsMan

Ok well they don't use heaters I just found out...they use these

http://www.churchpools.com/immersion_water_heater.htm


----------



## ToUtahNow

Widdershins said:


> They make inline electric heaters for jetted tubs, but even a battery of them isn't going to make a dent in a 2,000+ gallon pool of quiescent water.


Yeah plus the inline assume you are starting out with 104+ degree water. Perhaps the way to do it would be to fill it up a couple of days early and throw some sodium hypochlorite in the water. That would at least get it up to room temperature.

Mark


----------



## ToUtahNow

RealCraftsMan said:


> Ok well they don't use heaters I just found out...they use these
> 
> http://www.churchpools.com/immersion_water_heater.htm


Good luck with those. You would need 15 of the 120 volt models and 36-hours to heat the font.

Mark


----------



## RealCraftsMan

ToUtahNow said:


> Good luck with those. You would need 15 of the 120 volt models and 36-hours to heat the font.
> 
> Mark


 
Sorry it's this one...

http://www.churchpools.com/deluxe_baptistry_water_heaters.htm


----------



## Widdershins

ToUtahNow said:


> Good luck with those. You would need 15 of the 120 volt models and 36-hours to heat the font.
> 
> Mark


I still think my Satan's tail idea is the most practical one.

Then again, the whole concept of baptizing a child seems very alien to me.


----------



## ToUtahNow

RealCraftsMan said:


> Sorry it's this one...
> 
> http://www.churchpools.com/deluxe_baptistry_water_heaters.htm


Yes I saw that one too. That is a standard spa heater but the way it is rated you would still need five of them. Here is one where you could get away with three units.

http://www.churchrite.com/CR Poolside.pdf

Mark


----------



## Phat Cat

RealCraftsMan said:


> Its for a baby....
> 
> 
> If anyone has any ideas pm me.


Was that a typo then, 2,200 gallons?


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...uc6lsPtVNjdZki-oQ&sig2=jnqktEAaXS55TKr1ggWn8g

Found this 
I worked on a few mikveh but never with electric as the source and usually with back up systems


----------



## ToUtahNow

Just as a thought, you may want to do the math yourself on the gallons for the font. If the font is filled to 3.5' you would have 84 square feet of surface before subtracting for the stairs to reach 2,200 gallons. That is one monster font.

Mark


----------



## RealCraftsMan

ToUtahNow said:


> Just as a thought, you may want to do the math yourself on the gallons for the font. If the font is filled to 3.5' you would have 84 square feet of surface before subtracting for the stairs to reach 2,200 gallons. That is one monster font.
> 
> Mark


 
Its four feet at the center and I think its 6x12 or so


----------



## ToUtahNow

RealCraftsMan said:


> Its four feet at the center and I think its 6x12 or so


Wow seems like a waste of water and energy but you have to work with what you have. That is almost three times the size of a normal font. I think ours are just use under 800 gallons (8' X 4' X 3.5') and we use two large NG tankless heaters. With your measurements you would be at 2,154 less stairs or around 2,000 gallons. If they really want to heat their font I would talk to ProTech about solar with electric back up. However, let the church know they will be using a bunch of water and power so they may want to consider installing pool equipment and saving the water. You are talking 2.63 CCF every time they fill the font.

Mark


----------



## Eric

I've done one years ago. It was a monster on the alter, and was fed with a cold only line, 3/4" I think. The pool came with it's own built in heater which was figured in from the factory. Wasn't meant to be a bath, just warm it up some. 

They really had to beef up the flooring for it as I remember.

They only needed to use it a few times a year I think so would fill it up so many days before and let it get up to temp first.


----------



## Widdershins

BROOKLYN\PLUMB said:


> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...uc6lsPtVNjdZki-oQ&sig2=jnqktEAaXS55TKr1ggWn8g
> 
> Found this
> I worked on a few mikveh but never with electric as the source and usually with back up systems


What do you use for a water source where buildings are stacked so close together? Are you relying on rain water?


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB

They have built in cisterns to hold rain water then tap water can be added, it gets complicated. 
Wiki has a good description. 
Usually the whole building is designed for this one purpose and I can tell you that when you have a bunch of rabbis acting like engineers it can get a little out of hand but very amusing.


----------



## Richard Hilliard

http://www.hotwaterheater.com/pool-tankless-1200gal-hot-water-heater.html

This may be better suited for your use. The Baptism pool in the churches Ibelonged too emptied the pool. These may take less electric and less expensive to operate.


----------



## Widdershins

BROOKLYN\PLUMB said:


> They have built in cisterns to hold rain water then tap water can be added, it gets complicated.
> Wiki has a good description.
> Usually the whole building is designed for this one purpose and I can tell you that when you have a bunch of rabbis acting like engineers it can get a little out of hand but very amusing.


You must know by now that I'm 'Non-Observant', so I don't have a dog in this fight, right?

The Mikveh has always puzzled me, particularly in densely populated areas.


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB

Widdershins said:


> You must know by now that I'm 'Non-Observant', so I don't have a dog in this fight, right?
> 
> The Mikveh has always puzzled me, particularly in densely populated areas.


I am observant but what does that matter and what fight lol 

What does population density matter???


----------



## Widdershins

BROOKLYN\PLUMB said:


> I am observant but what does that matter and what fight lol
> 
> What does population density matter???


I came to this identity late in life. I'm still trying to wade my way through it all.

I freely admit I could use some instruction.


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB

I can understand that the concept just like baptizing can be hard to grasp, how physical water can spiritually purify ones "soul" but I guess it comes down to faith. Our People have been doing this for thousands of years and I think it's pretty cool how central it is to many Christian beliefs (my favorite "Christian" is John the Baptist (a Jew))


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB

Widdershins said:


> I came to this identity late in life. I'm still trying to wade my way through it all.
> 
> I freely admit I could use some instruction.


I think it's awesome anytime one searches for what they believe in or what their culture/heritage is. But it ain't easy because our beliefs have already set and learning to except what we don't get is harder. 

That saying I am not qualified to guide anyone but you can always ask me anything and I will try my best to help you find answers


----------



## Widdershins

BROOKLYN\PLUMB said:


> I think it's awesome anytime one searches for what they believe in or what their culture/heritage is. But it ain't easy because our beliefs have already set and learning to except what we don't get is harder.
> 
> That saying I am not qualified to guide anyone but you can always ask me anything and I will try my best to help you find answers


I have a pretty good circle around me. I consider that to be a blessing.

I'm committed. I just hope my Circle has the patience to stick with me as I muddle my way through this.


----------



## azmike

BROOKLYN\PLUMB said:


> I can understand that the concept just like baptizing can be hard to grasp, how physical water can spiritually purify ones "soul" but I guess it comes down to faith. Our People have been doing this for thousands of years and I think it's pretty cool how central it is to many Christian beliefs (my favorite "Christian" is John the Baptist (a Jew))


Baptising by water is useless and prior to later scriptures!


----------



## RealCraftsMan

azmike said:


> Baptising by water is useless and prior to later scriptures!


Let's please not insult others faiths...I started this thread to talk about heating water.

I just don't want this to get closed.


----------



## azmike

RealCraftsMan said:


> Let's please not insult others faiths...I started this thread to talk about heating water.
> 
> I just don't want this to get closed.


Not insulting anyone but if you think I am then I dont care and your right it seemed to get of subject didnt it? You cant expect to drain and refill a tank of that size for daily usage or point of use criteria! That system should have been installed as the same as a spa and the water ph could then be maitainted and safe for periodical use. I think that a 40 gal water heater is a rediculas! Just saying


----------



## RealCraftsMan

azmike said:


> Not insulting anyone but if you think I am then I dont care and your right it seemed to get of subject didnt it? You cant expect to drain and refill a tank of that size for daily usage or point of use criteria! That system should have been installed as the same as a spa and the water ph could then be maitainted and safe for periodical use. I think that a 40 gal water heater is a rediculas! Just saying


Ok thanks


----------

